# 2006 Cub lt1050 problem



## Ricknellenw

For the past 2 times I have mowed my tractor runs about 45 minutes and then gently stops. If I try to restart it right away, it does not turn over, almost sounding like a battery issue. I have to let it set about 15 minutes then start it, ok same thing all over again. .?? Can anyone help? Thanks all


----------



## rcbe

suspect engine is overheating. Remove hood and the engine cowling sheet metal and closely chk exposed fins,etc., for accumulated clippings, trash, etc.. Clean out thoroughly, reasm and retry. 
Also clean out fuel cap air vent with a unbent paper clip, etc.


----------



## Thomas

Also check air filter,how old the battery?...check for loose or dirt wire connections.


----------



## Ricknellenw

Just changed oil and air filter and battery is 1&1/2 years old. I will check the other things and repost and thanks for the feedback!


----------



## welderskelter

I would suspect a bad coil.


----------



## Ricknellenw

Have not yet gotten another chance to try these suggestions due to travel, weather, etc but will update as soon as I do. Thank you!


----------



## Rigger

*Engine slowly dies,no restart for 15 minutes*

I've come across this problem many times and find that using strait 30 weight oil exclusively stops the engine overheat. Multi-grade oil in an air-cooled mower engine is a no/no.


----------



## rcbe

Rigger said:


> I've come across this problem many times and find that using strait 30 weight oil exclusively stops the engine overheat. Multi-grade oil in an air-cooled mower engine is a no/no.


Best check with the various engine mfgrs on that, rigger... most all of 'em cite multigrade oils as an acceptable alternative...


----------



## Ricknellenw

That sounds pretty logical and who would have thought?????? I will give that a shot, thank you!!!


----------



## Rigger

*That sounds pretty logical and.........*

Another I came across, with the same scenario, still had a fuel delivery problem. I pulled the tank, removed the pickup tube and grommet, cleaned the tube of what looked like plastic shavings, put it back together and no problem from that day forward. I'm telling you this from another past experience from finding Cub problems. I have 3 of them. One is a zero turn I rebuilt and I just love it.


----------



## sixbales

Hey Rick,

As others have stated, I suspect that your problem is overheating. I would pull the covers off the engine and make sure the air fins are not plugged up with dust and debris. I think that many air-cooled engines are ruined by this problem. The clue is that it stops running and will not turn over. Normally, that's a overheated engine.


----------



## Rigger

*sixbales post*

You couldn't be more correct on the overheating point my friend. And once she's overheated, the piston has swollen inside the cylinder and will NOT move when you try to restart, until the piston cools, she's not going to crank over. FYI to all.


----------



## rcbe

Rigger said:


> You couldn't be more correct on the overheating point my friend. And once she's overheated, the piston has swollen inside the cylinder and will NOT move when you try to restart, until the piston cools, she's not going to crank over. FYI to all.


what happened to the 30 weight dino theory?


----------



## Rigger

*the 30 weight dino theory?*

THAT stands alone. I've done oil changes on a LOT of different makes with the overheating problem. Afterwards, they didn't overheat. Understood, it CAN be confusing at times, but that seems to just be the nature of the beast.


----------



## rcbe

Rigger said:


> THAT stands alone. I've done oil changes on a LOT of different makes with the overheating problem. Afterwards, they didn't overheat. Understood, it CAN be confusing at times, but that seems to just be the nature of the beast.


IMHO, THAT's baloney.. and is not substantiated by any of the engine OEMs.


----------



## Rigger

*substantion*

That my friend is an understood. I'm only telling you of what I've found to work in a certain situation. See it as you will, but if you don't go, you don't know. I've never claimed to be an expert in this field, I just know what has worked for me in the past. It's do, or do not. There is no try. I never meant to upset anyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Ricknellenw

*Tractor now smoking!*

So this year since we have a drought, I have not cut much but did cut yesterday only to have my rider stall. Did not run out of gas, checked oil, low on oil so I added 10w30 as I have been doing for the past nine years. Started right up! Now I am thrilled! Three minutes later I am sitting in a huge cloud of smoke. O no not another season of problems! I slowed the idle and disengaged the pto, smoking stops. I start to mow pretty slow again, a few minutes later smoking starts again. Do I stop mowing? Yes, temporarily but now I really need o finish the yard and it is too much to finish with the power mower so I give it another whirl on the rider. Great! All is well, five minutes later I am sitting in another huge cloud of smoke......, any help or ideas folks? 
Thank you all!


----------



## rcbe

what's yer answer now, rigger....?


----------



## Rigger

rcbe, I'm not looking to ruffle ya feathers, but Ricknellenw's situation had nothing to do with anything I said previously. Yeah, he's got a smoking problem after a few minutes run time. Could be a cracked ring, do a compression check. Could be a bad intake valve guide or just the cup/o-ring oil seal cracked from age. You won't know till you get into it. Possible belt slippage making the smoke also, but you would know if your belts are slipping. Do the compression check first Rick.


----------



## rcbe

well, rigger... since ya didn't even deign to ask OP what color the smoke was, will leave you experts to work this one out/ good luck.


----------



## Rigger

I am humbled my friend and stand corrected. Here I'm thinking on oil smoke (dark color) when it could be gas smoke (light in color) from float level too high. Gas smoke won't hang around long and just dissipates when the oil smoke will just hang there then settle, it just sounded to me like oil was the problem. Thanks for fixing my thinking Bro.


----------



## rcbe

again yer wrong, 'BRO'.... oil smoke = white/gray; fuel smoke = black.


----------



## Rigger

Don't ya just hate it when that happens. Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Ricknellenw

The other day I tried the simple stuff first, changed spark plug, even removed some of the oil, since I might have had a little too much in it. 
Yes the smoke was light grey-ish white!
Checked the fuel filter, cleaned the air filter, etc. ran it a few minutes, maybe not long enough. No smoke yet.....


----------



## rcbe

OP
1)pls consult yer owners manual for the engine - learn the proper method for using the crankcase oil dipstick.
2) pls chk engine oil level EVERY TIME BEFORE starting/using machine. Crankcase oil is the lifeblood of your engine. Toomuch/too little can lead to catastrophic failure. You may already have serious damage. 
3) yer manuals will give you info on the correct type of oil to be used.


----------



## FredM

rcbe said:


> again yer wrong, 'BRO'.... oil smoke = white/gray; fuel smoke = black.


my part of the world, we have blue oil smoke


----------



## rcbe

in yer part of the world, you've prolly got pink smoke.


----------



## FredM

rcbe said:


> in yer part of the world, you've prolly got pink smoke.


now!! that would be a first


----------



## FredM

rcbe said:


> in yer part of the world, you've prolly got pink smoke.


I couldn't find pink on your side of the pond, but I found this smoke chart


----------



## jhngardner367

Ok,here's the thing:
Engine manufacturers list multi-weight oils for their engines,because straight -weight oils tend to cause MORE wear.
Multi-vis oils are designed to give better turn-over in colder weather,yet protect well when warmed up.
Most manufacturers will have 2 multi-vis oils listed,...one for colder temps,and one for hotter temps.
Unlike the older cast-iron engines, straight-weight oils should be avoided,unless the manual says it's ok,since many pistons now have coatings,that may be damaged by straight-weight oils.
As far as smoke color,more then 30 yrs as a gas/diesel mechanic,tells this:
White smoke(water-cooled engine) usually indicates coolant in cylinders.
White smoke(air cooled ) usually caused by moisture in fuel or in the exhaust system.

Blue -white smoke=usually oil(unless it's a diesel,which is normal,as long as it's not smogging the neighbor hood).

Black smoke= air restriction/filter/ flooding /weak spark/injector leaking/choke stuck .
All cause unburned fuel.


----------



## rcbe

now tell me all you wise ones... where were you with suych researched data when the OP was originally being fed a line of <you pick the color> smoke at the start of this thread? 
Hey, you can jump on me and correct me all day long - I can handle it. But I sure feel for the OP in this thread and others that get sucked in by half-cocked responses that can easily cost them time and money while the "advisors" go merrily whistling on their way looking for another score.
Use yer smarts to help them promptly instead of engaging in bull of of the woods debates after the fact. Please.


----------



## jhngardner367

One thing he mentioned,was that it GENTLY died,and smoked.
Perhaps a head gasket gone ?
Kohler Command engine .


----------



## Ricknellenw

Ok again, started mowing, lasted good for an hour then suddenly! Poof! Smoking again! Not coming out of the top (engine) area, but out of the front bottom.......
Sorry guys, I am clueless on this stuff.....


----------

